

Show HN: ARDrone WebFlight - Flying robots in your browser - eschnou
http://eschnou.github.io/ardrone-webflight/

======
buro9
I'm looking forward to the day when drones provide TV coverage of sporting
events like the Tour de France.

Where riders are assigned drones that are able to swarm safely above them, and
when the riders make solo breakaways some of the drones tear off after them
and give us close coverage.

The cost savings over helicopters for these types of uses will be stunning.

~~~
eschnou
Same usecase, but with me skiing/snowboarding and my drone following me to
record the downhill :-) I actually hope to have this prototyped for next
season. Only issue is battery life.

------
jjwiseman
Two other systems for controlling drones in a browser:

DroneDeploy (<http://www.dronedeploy.com/>
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/20/angelpad-backed-
dronedeploy...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/20/angelpad-backed-dronedeploy-
wants-to-help-you-manage-your-legion-of-drones/))

Mavelous (<https://github.com/wiseman/mavelous> demo at
<http://mavelousdemo.appspot.com/>)

------
seyz
Awesome!

Let's be crazy 2 minutes... It's the next Google street view ? Imagine you can
rent a Drone in any city you want to explore it in realtime :)

~~~
eschnou
Sure, just need to add a login page, selecting an available drone, a payment
method and off you go :-)

